# Kontakt 5 / multiscript / wallpaper switching? - SOLVED



## rigidaudio (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

i am currently struggling with 5 scripts and $INST_WALLPAPER_ID.
From the manual it says that the last loaded wallpaper will be used.

Now, when i use 5 scripts in my NKI and associate a wallpaper to each script - that of course doesn´t work. But how would i go about changing wallpapers when i switch to another script (using the buttons that appear automatically on the bottom) then?

That is what i don´t get. Any ideas? Shall i go with big background UI_LABELS and put my knobs and stuff on top?

Any help really appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## willbedford (Feb 29, 2016)

You need to stitch all the wallpapers together into one image and use set_skin_offset().


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, willbedford. I´ve used that in the past for a single script but how would i do that in a 5-script environment?
There is nothing like "on script_change". Hope i explained myself well here.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 29, 2016)

Just use set_skin_offset in init callback of each script.


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, EvilDragon. Why didn´t i think of that. Exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## rigidaudio (Feb 29, 2016)

willbedford said:


> You need to stitch all the wallpapers together into one image and use set_skin_offset().



Thanks, seems like i can´t read sometimes. Solved my problem!


----------

